# Haunted House Agreement



## Frightmaze Productions (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anyone have an example of a Haunted House Agreement / Contract for the following? There are currently some local businesses that have been doing a haunted attraction for the last few years - I'm entering into discussions with them for next years haunt where I would use all of my items to do a haunt under their name in their location. 

Any thoughts / info would be appreciated.

Frightmaze


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

We haven't done anything like this yet with our haunt, but I'll follow this discussion for future information. 

You may want to check out the professional haunted house forum at Hauntworld.com. 

I have a membership there for when I have professional haunted house related questions.


----------



## Frightmaze Productions (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Abunai,

I'll check out Hauntword. Expanding our home haunt was inevitable, just want to make sure we put all the right paper in place.

Frightmaze


----------

